# LFTS 10-4



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

Come on guys time to get up and ready!! Looks like a great day to be a Michigan hunter!!
Goodluck and shoot straight!!


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Kinda early for me to get outta bed yet...but I’m excited and awake so might as well check MS.
Heading out this morning for my first sit if the year. Just looking forward to getting into the woods whether I see anything or not.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Chisej (Nov 4, 2010)

Headed out for the first time this year as well. Cell camera gots a lot of action so far today. Good luck!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

Hitting northern Macomb county. Second sit since the heatwave on the morning of the 1st. Hoping to see some deer today. Good luck all!


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

On way to Calhoun county hopefully a big buck is ready to play. Temp feels good , hopefully a great Am good luck all !!!


----------



## deepthreat41 (Sep 6, 2006)

Up an moving, drinking coffee. Lot of blood going to be drawn today. Perfect conditions here in mis-mi. Good luck an keep the post going with updates.......Love it!:nana-party:


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Heading out to camp in a few minutes. Good luck. Weather should be great. Frost advisory tonight for the EUP and freeze warning for the NLP.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

All settled in. A little windy but the temps are great. Time to put some on the ground fellas. Good luck!


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Good luck to all that make it out there today!!!
Have to work today
Be safe!!!
Shoot straight!!!
Wishing short blood trails to all!!!!


----------



## KMB2481 (Nov 12, 2010)

Good luck gentlemen; Livingston county 25’ up in the saddle. Been in since 5:40 Hunting a narrow finger of hardwoods loaded with white oaks and surrounded by bedding on 3 sides. Had deer milling around in here 10 minutes after climbing the tree.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

Settled in. Wind is gusting more than I expected. Stay alert all! Looks like it will be a great morning in the woods.


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Good luck on this beauty of a morning. Cannot wait to get out tomorrow evening with my kids. Look forward to your updates today!


----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

20’ feet up and all set for my first sit. Jackson co. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

Ready to Rock with arrow nocked


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Good luck out there this morning friends, my first sit is tonight. Can't wait ! Will be watching for everyone's successes
Nice and cool today should be a good day! 
Enjoy


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

gatorman841 said:


> On way to Calhoun county hopefully a big buck is ready to play. Temp feels good , hopefully a great Am good luck all !!!


Good luck Bill ! Everyone else too


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Have been set 15 min in southern Lenawee Co. Already have a couple milling around. Good luck to all of you out today. Time to put the THWACK on one.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

good luck guys should be a great day in the woods


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Without an external light source, what would be glowing in the woods?
This is freaking me out, I just walked over there and didn't see anything.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Have to sit today out due to a broken sight. Plan on getting to the archery shop as soon as they open to get a new one



Jimbos said:


> Without an external light source, what would be glowing in the woods?
> This is freaking me out, I just walked over there and didn't see anything.


bioluminescent mushrooms


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Jimbos said:


> Without an external light source, what would be glowing in the woods?
> This is freaking me out, I just walked over there and didn't see anything.


I forget the name of it, but there is a moss that glows. Or maybe it is a fungus. I was wondering a trail one night when I came across a glowing stump. Freaked me out too. I walked up to it like a mosquito to a bug zapper just thinking to myself "Man this is how the idiot dies in every horror movie". Turned my light on and it was just a stump. Turned it off and it was glowing. Really weird. Took a chunk back to the cabin to show everyone and my Uncle told me about it.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Here we go!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

It is a perfect morning to be out! I am heading out right after work, but I am sure it will be a long day. I will live through the LFTS thread today periodically. Don't let me down!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

jiggin is livin said:


> I forget the name of it, but there is a moss that glows. Or maybe it is a fungus. I was wondering a trail one night when I came across a glowing stump. Freaked me out too. I walked up to it like a mosquito to a bug zapper just thinking to myself "Man this is how the idiot dies in every horror movie". Turned my light on and it was just a stump. Turned it off and it was glowing. Really weird. Took a chunk back to the cabin to show everyone and my Uncle told me about it.


ROFLMAO!.... I'm on my property but I've never hunted this spot before, I'm so stupid, that's a neighbor's home off in the distance way downhill and through the trees.....smh


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Out in Jackson sitting over one of our old bean fields, now just an overgrown field. Deer used to casually browse here before heading to the neighbors big field or back to the hardwoods. Wonder how they'll use this with no food source. Plenty of pass through trails still.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Jimbos said:


> Without an external light source, what would be glowing in the woods?
> This is freaking me out, I just walked over there and didn't see anything.


Someone's phone !


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

Jimbos said:


> ROFLMAO!.... I'm on my property but I've never hunted this spot before, I'm so stupid, that's a neighbor's home off in the distance way downhill and through the trees.....smh


Funny stuff Jim.....that is old age sneaking up on you.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Good luck guys!!! This morning should be a good one. I’m stuck at work.


----------



## mrcheese (Dec 1, 2017)

All set in Saginaw. Might be a doe day.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

snortwheeze said:


> Someone's phone !


Must be on M,S. Lol!


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Just gave it 2.5 year old 8pt a pass. He'll be nice next year. Come on grandpa it's breakfast time


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Jimbos said:


> ROFLMAO!.... I'm on my property but I've never hunted this spot before, I'm so stupid, that's a neighbor's home off in the distance way downhill and through the trees.....smh


Lmao. 

Don't shoot the light!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

crossneyes said:


> Must be on M,S. Lol!


Wow, the depth perception in the dark threw me off.
It was just a lucky crack in the foliage that I see it in the distance.
I thought it was more directly in front of me, but it's to my front right.
I've never even seen that complete house. I tracked a deer past there one year but all I seen was it's roof...lol


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Had a good buck pass but he never gave me a good shot.


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

First sit in Western part of Isabella. First deer hunt since my dad passed ️


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

old graybeard said:


> Here we go!
> View attachment 438747


Do you have your flash on? Lol


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

old graybeard said:


> All settled in. A little windy but the temps are great. Time to put some on the ground fellas. Good luck!


Good luck ogb. Myself I like to see the threads where guys are saying they passed unless they put up pictures holding onto 140+ of horns. Shoot the doe and let them grow... It feels like fall is in the air this morning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Setup on state land for a hour and a half already. Quiet morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

A doe with 2 fawns and 3 small bucks so far. Couldn’t have asked for better weather for my first sit


----------



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

Make that 4 small bucks


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

My view GT Co. Back against a big pine with acorns dropping. Not much doing, one bird. Quiet.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Had this buck at 70 yds about 20 mins ago. Quite impressive with a 12-14” G2. He was standing on the trail I walked in on. He had a doe snorting at him and she wanted no part of him. Awesome animal. He slowly walked away into my crp. I have his address now.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Great morning. Wish I was out. Shoot straight!!!!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Good day to hunt.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

jiggin is livin said:


> I forget the name of it, but there is a moss that glows. Or maybe it is a fungus. I was wondering a trail one night when I came across a glowing stump. Freaked me out too. I walked up to it like a mosquito to a bug zapper just thinking to myself "Man this is how the idiot dies in every horror movie". Turned my light on and it was just a stump. Turned it off and it was glowing. Really weird. Took a chunk back to the cabin to show everyone and my Uncle told me about it.


My version oh how Predtor would easily hunt humans is to simply put a box of donuts on the break room table. Thankfully baiting is illegal so we are all safe now


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

First hunt of the year for me. Montcalm co. 
2 does 3 little ones so far. Great morning for a sit.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Set up since 7:00 this morning on trail leading to a bedding area near the edge of a swamp.
Why 7:00???
I freakin got LOST on the way in! Sure I blew the morning.. I was so turned around that I thought north was south when I finally got here!!
Oh well! There's always tomorrow. Nice 30 yard chip shot to the bedroom trail.
<----<<<


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Great morning to hunt but slow going, at least at this stand. 2 doe crossing overgrown field heading back to bedding area. Waiting for a nice buck to do the same.


----------



## michiganreaper (Sep 23, 2008)

Slow for me to up in Mio. Nothing seems to be moving. Not even a squirrel


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

Joe Archer said:


> Set up since 7 this morning on trail leading to a bedding area near the edge of a swamp. Why 7? I freakin got LOST on the way in! Sure I blew the morning.. So turned around I thought north was south when I finally got here. Oh well! There's always tomorrow. Nice 30 yard chip shot to the bedroom trail.
> <----<<<


Nothing like getting lost on the way to a morning stand. Hasn't happened to me in a while, but there are worse things. Sit back, let it get light, figure sh*t out. Way better than getting lost coming in after the evening stand.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Gotta love wives...










Hunting buddy setup about 200/250 yards from either missed or shot low on a buck about 30 min ago... waiting to here back on arrow results 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Jimbos said:


> ROFLMAO!.... I'm on my property but I've never hunted this spot before, I'm so stupid, that's a neighbor's home off in the distance way downhill and through the trees.....smh


Had something similar happen last year. Was walking in early morning up a hill in the hardwoods, half way up I see a light and get p****d thinking it’s a trespasser. I had caught a guy on our property the year prior. I begin to move that way and about half way there realize it’s an outdoor light from one of the summer homes. Guess I took the long way to my stand that morning.


----------



## Chisej (Nov 4, 2010)

Just took a doe. North Oakland co.


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Had a doe and 2 fawn's browsing through. One fawn still had noticable spots


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Joe Archer said:


> Set up since 7:00 this morning on trail leading to a bedding area near the edge of a swamp.
> Why 7:00???
> I freakin got LOST on the way in! Sure I blew the morning.. I was so turned around that I thought north was south when I finally got here!!
> Oh well! There's always tomorrow. Nice 30 yard chip shot to the bedroom trail.
> <----<<<


I have been lost 3 times going into my spot. Shot a deer all 3 times. Note was not hunting my spot, hinted the best tree I could find .5 before legal that I could get my climber in. One of those new spots I took a deer 4 years in a row.


----------



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

Count is up to 9 doe and five small bucks now. Could have shot the most recent fork horn that stopped by. Rest have been 50yds our or more


----------



## mrcheese (Dec 1, 2017)

Doe and fawn bedded at 25 yds










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

Wish I was hunting this morning. But here I sit at work... This work stuff is getting in the way of my hunting life lol. Plus it's the wife's birthday so no hunting until tomorrow for me. Good luck everybody


----------



## ksp107 (Nov 16, 2011)

Saw 6 does from this spot yesterday evening, nothing so far. Lots of acorns and BIG rubs. Midland County state land.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Sewey said:


> Had something similar happen last year. Was walking in early morning up a hill in the hardwoods, half way up I see a light and get p****d thinking it’s a trespasser. I had caught a guy on our property the year prior. I begin to move that way and about half way there realize it’s an outdoor light from one of the summer homes. Guess I took the long way to my stand that morning.


It was a completely lucky shot that I could see that light, right now I can't see the house or even a part of it.


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

Hanging out in the meatpod®️ this morning taking inventory of all the backstraps passing thru. 
Starting to get hungry...


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Saw 8 doe and fawn this morning. Gonna give it til 10


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

mrcheese said:


> Doe and fawn bedded at 25 yds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you don’t have to be at work anytime soon. That’s the only time they bed down in front of me lol


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Gone_Hunting said:


> Do you have your flash on? Lol


Yes by accident


----------



## walleyenut3214 (Feb 27, 2012)

ArrowFlinger said:


> I have been lost 3 times going into my spot. Shot a deer all 3 times. Note was not hunting my spot, hinted the best tree I could find .5 before legal that I could get my climber in. One of those new spots I took a deer 4 years in a row.


Talk about blind scouting lol sounds like you should scout that way all the time! Sometimes its better to be lucky then good


----------



## ksp107 (Nov 16, 2011)

7 does and spike milled around eating acorns from 9 until couple minutes ago....


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Had good intentions of getting out this morning dropped my phone swerved going pick it up, next thing flashing lights. Got pulled over

"You been drinking" no officer not since 2. "I'mma have to have you step out take a sobriety test"

He hands me a fitted sheet and says "fold it" Thinking who can fold a fitted sheet. I'm posting now I never got it folded, 3 hrs he was as frustrated watching me as I was trying.

Needless say never made it out


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Had good intentions of getting out this morning dropped my phone swerved going pick it up, next thing flashing lights. Got pulled over
> 
> "You been drinking" no officer not since 2. "I'mma have to have you step out take a sobriety test"
> 
> ...


You are the best.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Had good intentions of getting out this morning dropped my phone swerved going pick it up, next thing flashing lights. Got pulled over
> 
> "You been drinking" no officer not since 2. "I'mma have to have you step out take a sobriety test"
> 
> ...


That's good sheet man


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> That's good sheet man


Took a minute get your comment


----------



## Q2shooter (Feb 11, 2005)

Not live anymore but put a nice plump doe down about 8:15. Heard some acorn chomping and 3 worked within 10 yards. Shot her slightly quartering away. Quick track, field dressed, and back to my cabin about 8:45. Butchering now.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Q2shooter said:


> Not live anymore but put a nice plump doe down about 8:15. Heard some acorn chomping and 3 worked within 10 yards. Shot her slightly quartering away. Quick track, field dressed, and back to my cabin about 8:45. Butchering now.
> View attachment 438847
> View attachment 438857


Congrats! Looks like a good sized girl too.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Q2shooter said:


> Not live anymore but put a nice plump doe down about 8:15. Heard some acorn chomping and 3 worked within 10 yards. Shot her slightly quartering away. Quick track, field dressed, and back to my cabin about 8:45. Butchering now.
> View attachment 438847
> View attachment 438857


Nice looking doe! Congrats!!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Giving it to 11. Then heading in to warm up. Didn't see anything. But when you are stumbling around for a half hour before light you really shouldn't expect to. To bad! Spot had potential. Til later...
<----<<<


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Shortly after eating in the grass at about 80 yards instead of food plot.


----------



## whiteoakacorn (Sep 20, 2012)

Q2shooter said:


> Not live anymore but put a nice plump doe down about 8:15. Heard some acorn chomping and 3 worked within 10 yards. Shot her slightly quartering away. Quick track, field dressed, and back to my cabin about 8:45. Butchering now.
> View attachment 438847
> View attachment 438857


Great Job! Congrats! And it's always easier to skin and quarter the same day in my opinion.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

aph said:


> First sit in Western part of Isabella. First deer hunt since my dad passed ️
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Sorry to hear of your dad's passing. I lost my dad 25 years ago and my FIL 7 years ago. I always say a prayer for them when I'm hunting as that is where I still spend time with them.
Good luck this season.


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

jiggin is livin said:


> I forget the name of it, but there is a moss that glows. Or maybe it is a fungus. I was wondering a trail one night when I came across a glowing stump. Freaked me out too. I walked up to it like a mosquito to a bug zapper just thinking to myself "Man this is how the idiot dies in every horror movie". Turned my light on and it was just a stump. Turned it off and it was glowing. Really weird. Took a chunk back to the cabin to show everyone and my Uncle told me about it.


Should have ate it 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Had good intentions of getting out this morning dropped my phone swerved going pick it up, next thing flashing lights. Got pulled over
> 
> "You been drinking" no officer not since 2. "I'mma have to have you step out take a sobriety test"
> 
> ...



That’s hilarious!! All joking aside folding a fitted sheet is like reading Chinese.


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

First hunt on my 20 acres in Montcalm County. Nephew shot a nice buck out of here during the youth hunt, hoping another one will mess up this afternoon. Good luck everyone!


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

I got 2 for under me now, don't dare move.

Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Had a nice shooter 8 and a decent 10 come out but he stayed out of range , its early so hopefully he comes back


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

4pt walked by and a bird just pooped on me. That's good luck, right?


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Just had a racked buck mosey near. Couldn't get a good look at body or antlers before he walked off. Nice though. Had the bow off the hook! Maybe he'll return.


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

It's crazy here. Does, fawns, turkeys and one 4pt. I am loving it


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Just a doe and two fawns so far....and a lot of MS reading. Maybe I’m missing them.....lol


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

2 doe and 2 fawns. I think I'm set up near the ladies room.


----------



## huntmichigan (Nov 18, 2005)

Can we still call it a ladies room in 2019?!


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Watching 2 pretty bucks at about 60. One little guy and a tweener 8 pt. Not on the menu but fun!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

huntmichigan said:


> Can we still call it a ladies room in 2019?!


Not sure. Did see some ***** grooming or strange greeting between a couple doe in the morning. 

Cant tell what the fawns were... they still had faint spots! They lookd5 like they were pretty late born.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I’m not that high or I don’t feel like I’m high enough, I’m sitting on the edge of this field and I hear a single deer coming from behind me it’s really thick so I’m just kind of looking out of the corner of my eye. It sounds like a deer but kind of muffled and I’m looking and waiting for it to show......then I see it back there about 40 yards but it’s way to BLACK to be a deer, it was heading back towards a old cabin that has fallen over.....I think I’m not walking out that way.
Flight


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Up in Van Buren. The field still looks better for ducks than deer, but you never know. Actually feels like hunting weather today!


----------



## drenthp (Jun 5, 2014)

Third sit of the season and finally saw my first deer. A 4/6pt couldn’t tell if there was browtines or not. It was feeding in the food plot 40 yds away. Nice to see the first one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Haven't seen anything yet. This spot is pretty thick though, have to pretty much be in range to see during early season


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

I THINK I JUST SMOKED BY BIGGEST BUCK


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

IT.Fisherman said:


> I THINK I JUST SMOKED BY BIGGEST BUCK


Hell yeah!!! Don't leave us hanging! Keep us up to date !

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Had a big 10 come through, prob 160"'s but he was only 4.5 yrs old. We will let him mature.


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> Hell yeah!!! Don't leave us hanging! Keep us up to date !
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Will do!

Stood up to range some distance and noticed a doe coming behind me. Sat down when she was in cover... few minutes go by and I turn around, she and the fawn are gone but there is a nice buck. He keeps walking the top of the ridge, and I decided to pass. Nice 8pt but hoping for bigger. Was about to hang up the bow and I see movement behind him, and walking the top of the ridge is a nice 10pt. He got to about 20 yards and I let it rip! He bucked, took off dragging a leg. Only concern was I didnt hear a crash, but I heard what sounded like him drunk walking. Will keep updated on recovery.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Got back out for prime-time in spot #2 which is close to my house since I got a cortisone shot in my ankle a few hours ago, and didn't want to walk much.
I'm afraid that neighbor baiting is hurting this spot.
There's a run through here and the camera has dried up except for one small 8 point. 
Does coming through has gone to zero.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Just had a nice 8pt. pop up out of nowhere about 40yds away. Good one but I'm gonna pass on him.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

passed up 3 small bucks so far..


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Guess I better nock a arrow, here comes the first deer of the season!
> Flight





IT.Fisherman said:


> Will do!
> 
> Stood up to range some distance and noticed a doe coming behind me. Sat down when she was in cover... few minutes go by and I turn around, she and the fawn are gone but there is a nice buck. He keeps walking the top of the ridge, and I decided to pass. Nice 8pt but hoping for bigger. Was about to hang up the bow and I see movement behind him, and walking the top of the ridge is a nice 10pt. He got to about 20 yards and I let it rip! He bucked, took off dragging a leg. Only concern was I didnt hear a crash, but I heard what sounded like him drunk walking. Will keep updated on recovery.


If not sure of a double lung. Give him a couple hours.
<----<<<


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Now that the rut is over I like to be more selective.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

sureshot006 said:


> Not sure. Did see some ***** grooming or strange greeting between a couple doe in the morning.
> 
> Cant tell what the fawns were... they still had faint spots! They lookd5 like they were pretty late born.


You might have to sacrifice a tag and knock one of those “undecided” ones out of the herd!!!!


----------



## huntmichigan (Nov 18, 2005)

One dinky fork horn and a 5 point just strolled in downwind and milled around below me for about 10 mins


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

First two bucks of the year. Both 1.5 and really healthy looking deer. Nice to see.


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

KNEW I smoked him 60 yards and he dropped


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Wish I had service back at the cabin so I could keep following. Siting til dark. No sightings yet. 
Until tomorror...
Joe out!
<----<<<


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

IT.Fisherman said:


> KNEW I smoked him 60 yards and he dropped


Havin one of those kind of days huh? L.o.l..

Congrats!!:banana-dance:


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

IT.Fisherman said:


> KNEW I smoked him 60 yards and he dropped


[email protected]

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

@$&@$#

Clean arrow right in a tree. Checked my shot 3 times to make sure it was clear. Touched off and watched my lighted knock fly perfect then "click" and right over her. Damnit. 

I'm glad it was a clean miss though. Damnit she was big and sneaky too. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

IT.Fisherman said:


> KNEW I smoked him 60 yards and he dropped


Awesome buck man! Congrats !


----------



## Eric Bee (Sep 10, 2012)

Great deer IT. Congrats


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

IT.Fisherman said:


> KNEW I smoked him 60 yards and he dropped


Beautiful!

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

IT.Fisherman said:


> KNEW I smoked him 60 yards and he dropped


Awesome buck! Congratulations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Had a wide 3 yr old at 70 munching beans. Just wouldn’t come my way. Would have definitely shot that one.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Sounds like 2 bucks tonight’s from my camp in the western UP....only thing missing from opening week is me!...damn work. Congrats to the successful hunters!


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

IT.Fisherman said:


> KNEW I smoked him 60 yards and he dropped


 Very nice buck!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Awesome buck IT. Congrats. 
Great pic.


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

IT.Fisherman said:


> KNEW I smoked him 60 yards and he dropped[/QUOTE
> 
> Great buck! Did he turn out to be biggest to date? Either way congratulations!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

jstfish48162 said:


> You might have to sacrifice a tag and knock one of those “undecided” ones out of the herd!!!!


They are my late october attractant.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Awesome buck fisherman, Congrats!!
Flight


----------



## huntmichigan (Nov 18, 2005)

Big buck down!!!


----------



## Jarheadforever (Nov 3, 2015)

IT.Fisherman said:


> KNEW I smoked him 60 yards and he dropped


Congratulations Awesome Buck


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Great job IT! Congrats. 

In the midst of all that, laughing at Trap Star.


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

IT.Fisherman said:


> KNEW I smoked him 60 yards and he dropped


Awesome buck. Looks like a trip to the taxidermist is in your future.... Congrats


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

At about 7pm I thought I heard a creep and I sensed something, and kept focusing and out of the dingy light down the incline coming straight up the run was one of the big fellas that's been hanging around. Very tall tines, I can't get a picture posted again. If he kept on he would of gave me a broadside.

He hung around but stayed quartering hard towards me never really giving me a shot, until it was too hard to pick openings in the saplings and he moved off slowly at almost dark.
I sat for awhile until I thought it was safe.

He ya go.


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Great Buck IT!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Jimbos said:


> At about 7pm I thought I heard a creep and I sensed something, and kept focusing and out of the dingy light down the incline coming straight up the run was one of the big fellas that's been hanging around. Very tall tines, I can't get a picture posted again. If he kept on he would of gave me a broadside.
> 
> He hung around but stayed quartering hard towards me never really giving me a shot, until it was too hard to pick openings in the saplings and he moved off slowly at almost dark.
> I sat for awhile until I thought it was safe.
> ...


I think he is giving you the middle tine.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Ranger Ray said:


> I think he is giving you the middle tine.


Well it was nice to see one that wasn't running 40mph.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

IT.Fisherman said:


> KNEW I smoked him 60 yards and he dropped


Congrats! Good looking buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

IT.Fisherman said:


> KNEW I smoked him 60 yards and he dropped


AWESOME! Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Jimbos said:


> Well it was nice to see one that wasn't running 40mph.


Looks like a nice one.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Ended up seeing 4 more bucks, 2 does and 2 fawns. Two interesting things happened:

1. Had a nice looking doe (and fawn) come in from my 2 o'clock. Doesn't get to my foot path, but puts its nose into the ground and then on a cherry tree, stops, turns and looks right up at me. Just like that Infalt video, but from 20 yards not 15 feet. :lol: I couldn't believe it. I was going to get busted by this deer. So then I start thinking about Milwaukee's advice -- kill that ***** -- but the bow is still on the hook over my left shoulder and this doe is staring a hole through me. I've got my Scentlok headcover on and my eyes just barely creased open. She stomps. I'm thinking, "here we go", expecting she is going to blow out. But, no. Settles down and continues across my face from right to left on an easy walk. Doesn't even stop when she hits my foot path. I have no idea what that doe smelled that caused her alarm (maybe where a squirrel had walked?), but it was a funny encounter for sure, especially considering the THP thread from earlier today. Never say never!

2. After the doe and fawn came through, I had a buck coming along the same trail. So I turned back over my left shoulder to grab my bow in case it was a shooter and, when I did, I noticed this other nice buck out in the cornfield working the vine on that cedar post! On his hind legs and all! So I have the bow in my hand, one buck to my right in the woods and one buck in the cornfield giving me a great photo op. Of course, too much going on at once. I couldn't get the picture because I didn't have a free hand. By the time I decided I wasn't that interested in the corn field buck, the woods buck had disappeared. Still don't know exactly what he was. I think the buck on the left in this pic is the one that worked the vine.










Pretty good evening for the shake down trip.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

IT.Fisherman said:


> KNEW I smoked him 60 yards and he dropped


Gorgeous buck! Congrats!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Jimbos said:


> At about 7pm I thought I heard a creep and I sensed something, and kept focusing and out of the dingy light down the incline coming straight up the run was one of the big fellas that's been hanging around. Very tall tines, I can't get a picture posted again. If he kept on he would of gave me a broadside.
> 
> He hung around but stayed quartering hard towards me never really giving me a shot, until it was too hard to pick openings in the saplings and he moved off slowly at almost dark.
> I sat for awhile until I thought it was safe.
> ...


Comend you on not taking a bad shot.Sure you will be rewarded in the future .


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

For several reasons I did not make it out today. I’m in camp now and very excited for tomorrow’s hunt. I did search for a topic on this and well... so here goes. If there is a bait ban, you wouldn’t know it by way to camp today. Trucks and trailers full of sugar beats, carrots and corn. I guess the bans working...


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

IT.Fisherman said:


> KNEW I smoked him 60 yards and he dropped


Congratulations great deer


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Good luck tomorrow guys. I will be live with my wife and daughter at the zoo in Chicago and the RainForest Cafe ...then American Girl doll store Sunday. I cant wait to pick out a new doll.


----------



## greense1 (Sep 20, 2012)

MrFysch said:


> Sounds like 2 bucks tonight’s from my camp in the western UP....only thing missing from opening week is me!...damn work. Congrats to the successful hunters!


Any pics??? Itching to see some pictures from the Western UP. Can't make it up there until a couple days before gun season this year.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Great buck IT!


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Okay, back at the cabin and taking a break. Drug him down the ridge to corner of field, drove the truck out to the corner and with my adrenalin pumping lifted him up and put him in the bed without issue... drove up front by the road, gutted him. Then it took all my energy to get him back in the bed again. Currently taking a short break and I'll hang him up outside. Heads pounding!

My biggest buck, and definetly getting him mounted!


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Dandy buck! Congrats!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Real nice.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

IT.Fisherman said:


> Okay, back at the cabin and taking a break. Drug him down the ridge to corner of field, drove the truck out to the corner and with my adrenalin pumping lifted him up and put him in the bed without issue... drove up front by the road, gutted him. Then it took all my energy to get him back in the bed again. Currently taking a short break and I'll hang him up outside. Heads pounding!
> 
> My biggest buck, and definetly getting him mounted!


HELL YA!!!!! Great shot brother!!!


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

huntmichigan said:


> Big buck down!!!


Any photos?


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

Great buck


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Dandy! Congratulations IT!


----------



## huntmichigan (Nov 18, 2005)

Come in to 10 yards had had to duck under a limb and threaded the needle!! It was lights out!


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

congrats successful hunters! 
I had a great first hunt.saw 9 total deer,passed up a spike,3pt,and a 4pt under 20 yes at different times.
7 o'clock I watched a shooter 8 point work 3 scrapes and walk into woods under another stand.hope he checks these scrapes tommorow!
great first hunt was very happy having 3 bucks in range and see a shooter on first hunt!
wont sleep well tonight


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Great buck HuntMich!!


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Great job to both the dandy buck killers! Beautiful!!! Our great state will be full of weekend warriors tomorrow. I’m a bit disappointed that the dandy 9 point stayed out of range tonight but the season is just getting started. Going to be in a tent blind in the morning. Had a couple shooters in front of it last night in daylight that we have pics of. Hopefully one of them works through in the morning. Good luck to all tomorrow and be safe!!!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

IT.Fisherman said:


> Okay, back at the cabin and taking a break. Drug him down the ridge to corner of field, drove the truck out to the corner and with my adrenalin pumping lifted him up and put him in the bed without issue... drove up front by the road, gutted him. Then it took all my energy to get him back in the bed again. Currently taking a short break and I'll hang him up outside. Heads pounding!
> 
> My biggest buck, and definetly getting him mounted!


Great buck IT! Congrats.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

huntmichigan said:


> Come in to 10 yards had had to duck under a limb and threaded the needle!! It was lights out!


Congrats on a great buck! Love the brow tines.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Daughter got her second buck at age 8 this evening. Heart shot at 20 yards with the crossbow. Exciting night for both of us!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> Daughter got her second buck at age 8 this evening. Heart shot at 20 yards with the crossbow. Exciting night for both of us!
> View attachment 439137


That’s awesome! Congrats to the little lady.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Congrats to eveyone that scored this evening! They were definetely moving good. We had 2 bigger buck come by just as we were leaving the blind to retrieve my daghters buck. One was a really nice 130 class 8 point, had to watch him walk by at 20 yards. Wishing I had nocked another bolt and waited a bit longer. Really just wanted this night to be about her though, so still happy with the outcome.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

IT.Fisherman said:


> KNEW I smoked him 60 yards and he dropped


Congrats IT!! That’s a dandy of buck. Way to go!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Trap Star said:


> Good luck tomorrow guys. I will be live with my wife and daughter at the zoo in Chicago and the RainForest Cafe ...then American Girl doll store Sunday. I cant wait to pick out a new doll.


I haven’t been out yet too hot the past few days today was nice though. My buddies neighbor shot a solid 8pt tonight I was at my buddies and had the privilege of helping Doug gut and drag his buck back to his side by side and hang it in the garage, he said it was his 90th kill and he just turned 70 the other day, pretty cool. 
My neighbor called me and he shot a big 9pt tonight. 
I’m dying to get out! Good luck tomorrow and all next week guys I hope you guys drill one that pumps you up! 
I’ve got to go with my eldest daughter to visit my youngest daughter in Hawaii for the week. Aloha! (I’ll be chomping at the bit to get out when I return).


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

huntmichigan said:


> Come in to 10 yards had had to duck under a limb and threaded the needle!! It was lights out!


Darn right that’s a great looking buck! Congrats, way to thread that meat missile into the boiler room.


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> Daughter got her second buck at age 8 this evening. Heart shot at 20 yards with the crossbow. Exciting night for both of us!
> View attachment 439137


Congrats Lauren. That is awesome.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> Congrats to eveyone that scored this evening! They were definetely moving good. We had 2 bigger buck come by just as we were leaving the blind to retrieve my daghters buck. One was a really nice 130 class 8 point, had to watch him walk by at 20 yards. Wishing I had nocked another bolt and waited a bit longer. Really just wanted this night to be about her though, so still happy with the outcome.


That's what it is all about kudos dad, hopefully you get another poke at him, tonight about her
Congratulations


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Got one tonight.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## huntmichigan (Nov 18, 2005)

IT.Fisherman said:


> Okay, back at the cabin and taking a break. Drug him down the ridge to corner of field, drove the truck out to the corner and with my adrenalin pumping lifted him up and put him in the bed without issue... drove up front by the road, gutted him. Then it took all my energy to get him back in the bed again. Currently taking a short break and I'll hang him up outside. Heads pounding!
> 
> My biggest buck, and definetly getting him mounted!


Awesome job man nice buck!!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

IT
Huntmich
Lauren
Koz…..

CONGRATS ALL! Great looking Bucks!!


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like it was a productive night! Congratulations everyone! Ended up having a buck come in last 15 minutes and shred a tree 50 yards in front of me, heavy cover never seen him though. Pretty obvious he had a couple more points than a spike though.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

koz bow said:


> Got one tonight.
> View attachment 439157
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Another beautiful buck goes down. Congrats that’s a very nice looking buck.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Congrats to all the lucky hunters. Seems it was a good night for movement. I ended up seeing 10 antlerless deer. No shots, but always encouraging to see deer.


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Kiddos got on their first real track job with archery tonight. Buddy shot a doe. They tracked start to finish and did great. Awesome experience! Won’t forget it.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

slammer00 said:


> View attachment 439163
> Kiddos got on their first real track job with archery tonight. Buddy shot a doe. They tracked start to finish and did great. Awesome experience! Won’t forget it.


That’s nice getting the kids involved love the pic. Nice to see you guys shared some big buck Busch’s with the tykes. Tracking makes ya thirsty.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

huntmichigan said:


> Come in to 10 yards had had to duck under a limb and threaded the needle!! It was lights out!


Nice buck!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

IT.Fisherman said:


> Okay, back at the cabin and taking a break. Drug him down the ridge to corner of field, drove the truck out to the corner and with my adrenalin pumping lifted him up and put him in the bed without issue... drove up front by the road, gutted him. Then it took all my energy to get him back in the bed again. Currently taking a short break and I'll hang him up outside. Heads pounding!
> 
> My biggest buck, and definetly getting him mounted!


Man that’s a nice buck!


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Damn..... there has been some nice bucks going down!!


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Some dandy's hit the ground yesterday. Congrats to all the successful hunters


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

stickman1978 said:


> Shortly after eating in the grass at about 80 yards instead of food plot.
> View attachment 438867


Beautiful property.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

IT.Fisherman said:


> Okay, back at the cabin and taking a break. Drug him down the ridge to corner of field, drove the truck out to the corner and with my adrenalin pumping lifted him up and put him in the bed without issue... drove up front by the road, gutted him. Then it took all my energy to get him back in the bed again. Currently taking a short break and I'll hang him up outside. Heads pounding!
> 
> My biggest buck, and definetly getting him mounted!


Gorgeous buck! CONGRATS! Great shot under pressures too!
<----<<<


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

huntmichigan said:


> Come in to 10 yards had had to duck under a limb and threaded the needle!! It was lights out!


Wow! Another great one! CONGRATS!
<----<<<


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Q2shooter said:


> Not live anymore but put a nice plump doe down about 8:15. Heard some acorn chomping and 3 worked within 10 yards. Shot her slightly quartering away. Quick track, field dressed, and back to my cabin about 8:45. Butchering now.
> View attachment 438847
> View attachment 438857


Congrats, nice deer!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

